
Java 8 Library for Building High-Performance, Thread-Per-Core Applications - xedin
https://github.com/xedin/windmill
======
crudbug
How is it different from Netty [1] / Reactor [2] ?

[1] [http://netty.io](http://netty.io)

[2] [http://projectreactor.io](http://projectreactor.io)

~~~
xedin
It uses Thread-Per-Core architecture where Netty/Reactor use thread-pools to
process work and have dedicated threads for selecting from network.

~~~
crudbug
So CPU affinity provides further optimization ? I am thinking less context
switches.

[1]
[http://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2010/papers/p218.pdf](http://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2010/papers/p218.pdf)

~~~
xedin
Yes, exactly since it allows for fewer context switches and cache locality not
only for the network packets but for disk I/O as well.

